# Need Snowboarding Vehicle Advice!



## RiceyHot (Nov 1, 2009)

So, my old vehicle just got totaled by a non-drivin soccer mom last week. 
Her insurance is paying me full value for my car since it was salvaged.
I need a new vehicle...
My last vehicle was RWD and horrible for driving up snowy/icey mountains...I had a few close calls, even with chains.

I have to buy a new vehicle by this weekend since the insurance company will stop paying for my rental car on Monday (11/23/09).

Here are my criteria for my next vehicle:


All Wheel Drive (AWD), 4x4
Under $15,000
Have less than 75k miles
Seat at least 4 people
Preferably Japanese
Preferably Manual Transmission
Must be "cool" 

So I have narrowed it down to three vehicles:

1) 2003-2005 Mitsubishi Lancer Evolution
2) 2004-2005 Subaru Impreza WRX
3) 2005-2006 Nissan Frontier (crew cab) 4x4 

Basically the Evo is kinda outta the picture because they are so hard to find and the ones I find are too expensive (around $17-$18k). I really like the sportiness and fun-to-drive factor of the WRX, but I know that a truck would be better in the snow. Also having a truck bed is super convenient. I won't be driving through 1-foot deep snow or anything...I just need AWD for icey roads up to Big Bear in SoCal. I don't want to deal with the hassle of chaining up every trip or renting a AWD SUV every time (expensive). I'll be driving up to Big Bear about 7-8 times a year.

What do you guys think?
Practical/boring Frontier *or* Fun-to-drive/not so practical WRX? :dunno:
Any other cars/trucks come to mind that meet my criteria?
Anyone want to sell their 4x4 Frontier or WRX in SoCal this weekend?


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2009)

I have owned an 05 Evo and an 04 wrx. 

The evo was FAST. Had a lot of mods. But it broke A LOT. now, I know a lot of guys with evos that never had a single problem, but I did. They're awesome, but out of your price range. If you find an evo for under 15k its probably too good to be true. 

The wrx ws awesome. It was quick, hauled me and 3 buds(with a rack) and tore up the mountain. 

I now own a toyota tacoma. it's really hard to say which one you should get. the wrx is FUN and handled every inclement weather situation. but a frontier does have that practicality..

I say flip a coin.LOL sorry im no help.

you could do this to a frontier:












by the way here's my evo, wrx and taco just for shits and giggles 















































yeah yeah I'm a picture whore..


----------



## RiceyHot (Nov 1, 2009)

*Damn.*
Not to sound gay or anything, but we have a lot in common.
The vehicle that I owned that was totaled was a truck (Nissan Frontier), and I used it primarily to haul my 2004 Yamaha R1 around.

You may be a picture whore, but with good reason! 
Your cars are *SWEET*!
That Evo is clean looking without the spoiler, and the Scubbie looks even cleaner!
Yeah, I heard modified Evo's tend to have mechanical issues.

How was the reliability of your WRX?
I'm actually looking at a silver 2005 WRX this weekend...it's got 36k miles, Megan up/down-pipe, full Greddy turbo-back exhaust, K&N short ram, COBB Stage II with access port programmer, Eibach Sportline springs (stock shocks) and 18" gunmetal OZ wheels wrapped with Falken Azenis. The rest is all stock; it's not modified too much...just intake/exhaust. Clean title...he wants $15,000 obo for it. Sounds like a great deal. I'm gonna go test drive it and also get a compression check on it this Saturday. I may just end up picking it up. Anything (quarks) that I should look for when test driving it? I'll pay special attention to any tranny grinds, but from what this guy says, supposedly he babies the car and doesn't rip through the gears ever.

It sucks I have to buy in a hurry since I am a super picky car buyer.


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2009)

Right on man. Thanks for the props!

Sounds like you know what you're doing when you're buying a car. That's a perfect amount of mods on a car like that IMO. that's about what my rex had. My evo was stroked to 2.3 (from 2.0) cams, cam gears, valvle springs, etc.

My wrx never has a single problem. The again, I only had it for about a year.

I'm seriously considering going into rediculous debt for an 08 or 09 white sti. I'm in love with those. I think I might even be willing to sell my bike..

The wrx sounds clean. Keep us posted on that!


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

You can easily find a 2003-2005 Tacoma 4 door with under 75k miles in the price range your looking at.

That's unquestionably going to be the best vehicle to get you in and around the hills when it's nasty out.

I love my 03 Tacoma 4 door..... Tons of room for 4 people and a bed to fit all the gear you could need.


----------



## goalieman24 (Aug 28, 2009)

RiceyHot said:


> *Damn.*
> I'm actually looking at a silver 2005 WRX this weekend...it's got 36k miles, Megan up/down-pipe, full Greddy turbo-back exhaust, K&N short ram, COBB Stage II with access port programmer, Eibach Sportline springs (stock shocks) and 18" gunmetal OZ wheels wrapped with Falken Azenis. The rest is all stock; it's not modified too much...just intake/exhaust. Clean title...he wants $15,000 obo for it. Sounds like a great deal. I'm gonna go test drive it and also get a compression check on it this Saturday. I may just end up picking it up. Anything (quarks) that I should look for when test driving it? I'll pay special attention to any tranny grinds, *but from what this guy says, supposedly he babies the car and doesn't rip through the gears ever.*
> 
> It sucks I have to buy in a hurry since I am a super picky car buyer.


_EVERYONE_ says they "baby" their car when they are trying to sell it... especially if it has aftermarket parts.

I'm not sure of the WRX specifically, but Sportline's have always been a pretty significant drop with my(and friends) experiences. Not sure how much deep snow driving you're doing, but it's something to consider. Also, soft OEM shocks and aftermarket springs with high spring rates don't always get along well... so be aware of a possible shock upgrade as well.


----------



## RiceyHot (Nov 1, 2009)

goalieman24 said:


> _EVERYONE_ says they "baby" their car when they are trying to sell it... especially if it has aftermarket parts.
> 
> I'm not sure of the WRX specifically, but Sportline's have always been a pretty significant drop with my(and friends) experiences. Not sure how much deep snow driving you're doing, but it's something to consider. Also, soft OEM shocks and aftermarket springs with high spring rates don't always get along well... so be aware of a possible shock upgrade as well.


Yeah, I'm sure the car has been pushed at least a little every now and then. 
Hopefully the compression check will reveal any existing mechanical issues.
Along with a compression check of all cylinders, I am going to have the mechanic do a overall inspection of the vehicle for any abnormal or excessive wear to any specific areas/parts. Not much else I can really do besides this. On the plus side the car does only have 36k miles. Hopefully there are no tranny grinds...at all.

I won't be driving through any deep snow...the route up to Big Bear Mountain gets slightly icey and about 2-3 inches of snow max. The city/county plows and salts the route up to Big Bear regularly during the winter season so not much snow builds up on the roads.

Yeah, I'm sure I'll have to be replacing the stock shocks sometime soon...I was thinking of replacing them with a good set of full coil overs (spring and shock) anyway. Maybe Ground Control or Tein if I can afford them. This way I can slam the car during the off-season and raise it up to stock for snow driving. 

A truck is much more practical, but I just can't find one that I like on such short notice.

We'll see how it goes this weekend...


----------



## RiceyHot (Nov 1, 2009)

ThirdEye said:


> Right on man. Thanks for the props!
> 
> Sounds like you know what you're doing when you're buying a car. That's a perfect amount of mods on a car like that IMO. that's about what my rex had. My evo was stroked to 2.3 (from 2.0) cams, cam gears, valvle springs, etc.
> 
> ...


That's good to hear about the WRX not ever giving you issues.
What kind of set up were your running? Intake, up/down-pipe, exhaust? Was it tuned (Prodrive, COBB)? Just out of curiousity...did you use regular temp spark plugs or one step colder? I've heard that if you are pushing more than stock boost you should run one step colder plugs. Based on the WRX's set up that I'm looking at, do you think I should run the colder plugs? It couldn't hurt and could prevent pre-mature ignition/detination right?

Yeah, I love the Alpine White WRX's...especially STi's and the new STi wagons. I'm not a fan of wagons, but the STi wagon is badass. Sell your bike? Whoa-whoa, lets not get crazy now. :laugh:

I'll post up pics of the WRX if I get it.


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2009)

Mods were Rotora Big Brake kit, Hyperflow front mount intercooler, Perring Uppipe, Turboxs turbo back exhaust, and a Cobb Access Port (Stage II)..never knew what plugs were in it. I doubt with those mods colder plugs would be neccessary. but I'm no expert, Check the forums on NASIOC.


haha yeah...selling the bike is something I just couldn't do. but I might be trading the Toy in for a Nissan Titan!


oh yeah..and it's a hatch not a wagon.


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2009)

If you want a smaller ride I'd go with the WRX. There's nothing not practical about the basic WRX.
Subaru's are awesome cars and it should run for a long time.

I picked up a honda CRV about a month ago and I'm liking it so far.
AWD so im good to go this winter. And its got a ton of room when you fold the seats down, you could pretty much camp out in that car.


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2009)

ThirdEye said:


> Mods were Rotora Big Brake kit, Hyperflow front mount intercooler, Perring Uppipe, Turboxs turbo back exhaust, and a Cobb Access Port (Stage II)..never knew what plugs were in it. I doubt with those mods colder plugs would be neccessary. but I'm no expert, Check the forums on NASIOC.
> 
> 
> haha yeah...selling the bike is something I just couldn't do. but I might be trading the Toy in for a Nissan Titan!
> ...



what year is your RR? its a good looking bike. I ride an 08 grafitti.


----------



## S4Shredr (Oct 23, 2009)

I'd definately go with the WRX if you don't have to drive in deep snow. It's more fun to drive, better in adverse conditions than a truck, sporty, and can be modded for even more fun. For practicality have you considered the wagon? That might be a good option for you.

I'm an audi guy so I would recomend one of those. I bought a 2001 stg 3 s4 last winter for 14k and have never looked back. Its got way more power than I need, the interior is classier and more comfortable than the WRX or EVO, quattro is great in all conditions, and its still pretty sporty but feels more grown up. 

But if your set on japanese go with the WRX, a friend of mine had one and it was a great car and a blast to drive.

Good luck with the purchase.


----------



## roremc (Oct 25, 2009)

If you only plan on hitting the hill 7 or 9 times it has to be the WRX! 

The truck is pratical but only if you were going every weekend. Plus the WRX is way cooler!


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2009)

BurtonRider87 said:


> what year is your RR? its a good looking bike. I ride an 08 grafitti.


Nice man. I love those graffitis..sexy paint job. mine's an 06.


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2009)

Nissan Pathfinder and Xterra would be my votes. I have a pathfinder though, and TRUST me, the added comfort of a bigger vehicle is SO worth it, plus when I want to have kids and all that I have a vehicle big enough and practical enough for little ones. As for the "cool" factor, that's up to you, we can't tell you what's cool, haha.


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2009)

roremc said:


> If you only plan on hitting the hill 7 or 9 times it has to be the WRX!
> 
> The truck is pratical but only if you were going every weekend. Plus the WRX is way cooler!


See, cool is in the eyes of the beholder. I'd be much more impressed if a lifted Frontier showed up than a WRX... they're EVERYWHERE.


----------



## hc806 (Jan 19, 2009)

the evo is nice. but i would pick the wrx or the newest wrx, something with a stock roof rack is better than getting after market ones


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

Rocketbass88 said:


> See, cool is in the eyes of the beholder. I'd be much more impressed if a lifted Frontier showed up than a WRX... they're EVERYWHERE.


Subarus are only everywhere out west.


----------



## LuckyStrike (Nov 7, 2009)

Tarzanman said:


> Subarus are only everywhere out west.


And Vermont


----------



## Willy36 (Dec 29, 2008)

Get a truck/SUV/Jeep that's small but torquey, lift it, throw some real good tires on it, offroad it in the summer, never get stuck on the way to the mountain in the winter. If you get into it, you won't regret it.


----------



## RiceyHot (Nov 1, 2009)

Thanks for all the input guys!

I know an SUV/truck is more practical for the snow/off-road, but I want to find something that is good for 4 months of snow driving while at the same time something that is fun to drive during the other 8 months of non-snow driving. (As far as I'm concerned there's two seaons: 1. snowboarding season, and 2. non-snowboaring season.) 

I test drove that 2005 WRX today.
It ran smooth and strong.
I took it to a shop and had it compression tested...all four cylinders came out to within 3 lbs. of pressure of each other. The mechanic said the engine was in great shape and compression was excellent.

Tranny had no grinds, shifted smooth through all 5 gears and reverse was like butter also.
Down shifting was also smooth with light blips of the throttle. 

Acceleration was insane...from 3500rpm to 6000rpm the car pulled like nothing I've ever felt.
I was pushing 100+ mph in 3rd gear with no effort.
Brakes were decent...no vibration in the steering wheel under hard braking.
Suspension was tight, but over bumps it was slightly bumpy (due to the stock shocks with aftermarket springs).
The springs are actually Eibach Pro-Kit, not the Sportlines that I thought. This is actually a good thing since the Pro-Kit are not as low or stiff as the Sportlines. I won't have to worry about bottoming out on speed bumps or plowing snow up the mountain this winter. Aftermarket shocks will be added in a few months.

I drove home with it today for $14,500.
It had 36,800 miles on it.
I absolutely LOVE it.
I had to make a conscious effort to keep it under 100mph.

Pictures up soon!


----------



## jeri534 (Feb 19, 2008)

Evo if you can find a decent one for cheap...

Mine..



















YouTube - fp red dyno run


----------



## Nugggster (Sep 29, 2008)

Of those 3 my pick is the WRX, but i've always been a truck guy so I choose my Ford Ranger.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

RiceyHot said:


> Acceleration was insane...from 3500rpm to 6000rpm the car pulled like nothing I've ever felt.
> I was pushing 100+ mph in 3rd gear with no effort.


Try riding a liter bike. Mine does 100 mph in first gear at redline (2004 R1)


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

Snowolf said:


> In a couple of years, when it is time to upgrade, I am planning on getting the Exporer Sport Track:


We had one at work. Called it the "Barbie Truck".


----------



## RiceyHot (Nov 1, 2009)

Tarzanman said:


> Try riding a liter bike. Mine does 100 mph in first gear at redline (2004 R1)


Funny you say that...I actually own a Championship Blue 2004 Yamaha R1 also!
Yeah, no car will ever compare to a motorcycle's HP/weight ratio.
This Subbie is just fun to drive though!


----------



## Nugggster (Sep 29, 2008)

Grizz said:


> We had one at work. Called it the "Barbie Truck".


Barbie needs to get to and from ken safely so she drives the sport trac cause it wont crap out & leave her stranded like a chevy or dodge:laugh: Wolf, you got good taste in vehicles:thumbsup: ive had my ranger "not planned but accidentally, its hard to tell how deep the street is when its raining 2-3 inches per hour" hood deep in water & she kept on going. :thumbsup: Ill drive it till the wheels fall off.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2009)

roremc said:


> If you only plan on hitting the hill 7 or 9 times it has to be the WRX!
> 
> The truck is pratical but only if you were going every weekend. Plus the WRX is way cooler!


i dont see how the WRX wont be practical even if he's going up a lot esp just to SoCal resorts like Big Bear/Snow Summit etc..


----------



## RiceyHot (Nov 1, 2009)

*My new snowboarding vehicle!*

Super fun to drive...
I just have to resist the temptation to further modify this thing.


----------



## RiceyHot (Nov 1, 2009)

All it needs is a roof rack!


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2009)

go with a subi.. i have a 05 wrx sti and its a beast.. solid on the snow and in slippry condition. enough for 4 people with racks and overall fun to drive


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2009)

sick car man


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2009)

*the truck*

if you wanna race get the subie...wanna drift the evo....wanna snowboard take the truck....i would pick up the truck like you said way more practical.


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2009)

1. every review i've ever seen would tell you to pick an evo for racing. watch top gear evo vs sti. those things handle awesome.

2. why would you get an evo for drift? unless you have a ton of money and plan on making it RWD thats a stupid idea. get an rx7 with the 13b in it.


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2009)

i dont really know i am not a car guy...nut i still say the truck its hella sick.


----------



## blackda9 (Oct 12, 2009)

stick with the subie and through some snow tires on some narrow rims or steelies, then it's time for winter rally.
YouTube - Snow Test in Monte Carlo Colin Mcrae Subaru Impreza WRC 98


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

2) 2004-2005 Subaru Impreza WRX definitely...good choice.

I own a 2006 WRX which so far gave me zero problems (70.000 Miles) Not a single glitch. It's stock, with All season Sumitomo HTR+ and runs up snowy roads like a snow cat...and at the speed limit driving downhill. I love it. it's the SW version, with enough room to carry my gear in the trunk.

Go with the WRX...you'll love it and it drives great on the snow with All Season tires.


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2009)

Whatever I got...I would throw some Goodyear TripleTread tires on there. Those are the shit in the snow.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Get a WRX wagon or a B5 S4 avant or a G35x


----------



## RiceyHot (Nov 1, 2009)

Triple8Sol said:


> Get a WRX wagon or a B5 S4 avant or a G35x


Yeah, I really like the S4/A4 Avant Quattro, but I can't afford them...worth the money, but too pricey for my budget. I like G35 coupes, but I think the G35x (sedan) is ugly...looks like the Altima's big brother.

I like the WRX wagons too, but I couldn't find one with under 70k miles for under $15,000.
I'm happy with my purchase.
I just need snow tires now. 

Any advice on tires for snow?
I want to get a set of ALL SEASON tires so that I can still use them after the season is over.
I need them in a 225-235 width, and 18-inch diameter (I have 18-inch OZ wheels).
Any tips on which all seasons I should get?


----------



## roremc (Oct 25, 2009)

Not sure if you guys watch Top Gear but they had a race across the artic circle and this thing did ok.

May be an option? :laugh::laugh::laugh:



















http://deal2wheel.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/01/2195109527-toyota-hilux1.jpg


----------



## roremc (Oct 25, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2009)

Great pick at a good price, you cant go wrong with the WRX. Don't be to concerned about the tranny, in 04 they came with a new one and it's ALOT Stronger than the 02-03, also your shocks will be fine. I had a 04 STi for three years and loved it, it was stage 2 and ran only a 12.7 in the 1/4 but for lightly modded car i was happy. Here is a picture







She was a beast in the snow, i would plow through 5-6 feet drifts with ease. I've now moved on to a b5 s4 and building it with tial 605's, i needed more power and AWD for winter. Enjoy your new car......


----------



## DirtySteve (Oct 29, 2009)

Snowwolf I have pretty much the exact same truck and it's got to be about the worst thing on snow and ice. I always end up loading a few hundred pounds of wieght in the back just to help and i've still gotten it sidewise, even when driving cautiously. 

Probabbly a dumb question but how well do Wrangler's do in winter conditions? Is the shorter wheel base a hinderance or a bonus?


----------



## blackda9 (Oct 12, 2009)

Not sure about the wrangler, but I do know that most light duty trucks need wight in the bed of the truck when it comes to snow and ice. Like I tell everyone a good set of winter tires will do wonders.


----------



## Nugggster (Sep 29, 2008)

sno, how much weight you put in the back?


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2009)

I think you should splurge and get a real truck. LOL jk Go with a Tacoma if you want a truck. Frontiers are gutless. ESPECIALLY if you have more than one person in them. I'd stay away from Jeep Wranglers. I have one and they are NOT fun to drive on ice, snow or even wet pavement. The short wheel base allows them to swap ends too easily, even with BFG A/Ts. An Imprezza WRX is about the only import I would ever consider but I have no real world experience to share with you. The black one above looks sick as f*ck. Just don't get a subaru forrester or the like. It screams "I'm scared and don't know how to drive so I drive 50mph in the left-hand lane on I-70." Why is it all Forrester drivers move their seats forward as far as humanly possible and have 2 hands on the wheel 100% of the time?


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

this should do it 
Poor Man’s Heli » Subaru WRX STi…..snowcat


----------



## KC10Chief (Jan 6, 2009)

I wouldn't mind having a Tacoma either. Nice trucks! I know you don't want a domestic vehicle, but you can't go wrong with the Ford Explorer with 4x4. I drive around Alaska in it and so far, it's been unstoppable. The 4x4 works with the push of a button. Heated leather seats and it seats 7. I paid $9K for it with 50,000 miles on it. It's an 04.


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2009)

KC10Chief said:


> I wouldn't mind having a Tacoma either. Nice trucks! I know you don't want a domestic vehicle, but you can't go wrong with the Ford Explorer with 4x4. I drive around Alaska in it and so far, it's been unstoppable. The 4x4 works with the push of a button. Heated leather seats and it seats 7. I paid $9K for it with 50,000 miles on it. It's an 04.


been thinking about getting a suv for snow season but the gas mileage is a big downside. how much MPG do you get?


----------



## KC10Chief (Jan 6, 2009)

xtreme23 said:


> been thinking about getting a suv for snow season but the gas mileage is a big downside. how much MPG do you get?


Mine has the 4.6L V8 engine. Around town, I get around 14 to 15mpg. On the highway, I get about 20mpg if I set the cruise control. The mileage differences between the V6 and the V8 are negligible. Go for the V8. Definitely get the 4x4. Up here in Alaska, we don't worry about gas mileage. There are times when I can't get my car out of my garage. Gotta have the 4x4 just to get out of my neighborhood. The Explorer is awesome, and definitely cheaper than the imports of the same year and mileage. I see more Ford Explorers than anything else up here. My wife and I were talking about it one day while sitting outside. I counted 14 of them within sight of my front door, parked in people's driveways. That should say something. Alaska can be a tough place to drive. There's a good forum for Ford Explorers. Ford Explorer and Ranger Enthusiast Forums - Serious Explorations 

Mine seats 7 people. The seats in the back all fold down to a flat area. I load it up with RC airplanes, and it also has enough room for me to sleep back there when I'm out camping and fishing. I'm 6'1" tall and fit back there just fine. It will also pull a travel trailer if you want it to. I'd make sure you have the V8 for that. Mine is the Eddie Bauer edition and it has heated leather seats, backup sensors, dual climate control, etc. I'm extremely pleased with it. If it can handle Alaska, it can probably handle anywhere that you're from. 

Here's my Explorer on one of the beaches on the Kenai Peninsula in southern Alaska. I was waiting on the tide to go out so I could dig for clams!


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2009)

sick thanks for the review. imma look into maybe buying one


----------



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

victoria stiles said:


> During winter season, lots of snowboarding fanatics will go in to the mountains, bring all their gears and play all day. You might notice how they all packed up their gears and how did the snowboard get in to their cars.


What the hell does this even mean?

and why are you bumping 3 year old threads............


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

victoria stiles said:


> During winter season, lots of snowboarding fanatics will go in to the mountains, bring all their gears and play all day. You might notice how they all packed up their gears and how did the snowboard get in to their cars.


Too funny.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

don't mess with v.stiles! she's like an avalanche!


----------

